# pinfish



## kbgamecock (Oct 28, 2009)

While fishing in the lake at Lakewood for flounder I have been also been taking a little bream rod out there and using little pcs of shrimp or bread and catching these little bream like fish with a spot on them. They are white with yellowish fins and have a blueish/purple tint to them. Im almost positive they are pinfish but I was really wondering if they are a good bait to use in the surf and whether I should use them live or cut and what do you normally catch using these things. I know these fish are probally not good to eat and since they are so small probally wouldnt get much out of it anyway. Some of the ones I have been catching have been hand sized but most are smaller than that. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Hell if I can catch some eels and these pinfish along with some shrimp Im hoping to have an arsenal to take to the surf with me. Also I know certain beaches you cant smoke on but I was curious if that applies to the beach out front of Lakewood, if it does I guess I will have to take my chances because you cant beat a beer and cig while sitting back waiting for the reel to start singing to ya


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

ive used them as cut bait before, but only because i was out of/couldnt find any bait. they are full of bones. i think i remember catching bluefish. ive never used them as live bait.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Never had much luck with them as cut bait.. But they are probably better than no bait at all... LOL:beer:


----------



## catsfan9 (Mar 29, 2009)

They make a good live bait for kings out on the end of the pier. Have
caught a number of kings on them. Also they are hard to kill, they will last
a long time. I have free lined them off of the sunset skyway pier and caught 
both grouper, kings, and sharks on them.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

I've caught nice trout on the fillets off the sides.


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

ie used them on a Jackson rig live and have caught big blues and hung some nice Kings.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd prefer a spot over a pinfish, a small croaker over spot, menhaden over those, and 4-8" mullet the best...prolly forgot something though. You should be able to find better bait than a pinfish especially with a cast net.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

kbgamecock said:


> . . . . I know these fish are probally not good to eat and since they are so small probally wouldnt get much out of it anyway. . . .


Cheese is right. They are bony. However, if you can get a good-sized one, they're not bad to eat imo. They're porgies (some people call them Spanish Porgies), and I like other porgies (big-eye ones and sheepshead).

I've used them for cut bait and caught blues (never used one live).


----------

